# Please help me identify the Crypt



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.eremenko.com/plants/Cryptocorine.jpg

Thank you!

Oleg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably a brown _C. wendtii_.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's probably a brown _C. wendtii_.


Thanks Cavan! I saw a picture of brown C. wendtii in this post
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8470
my crypt, actually, looks quite different from that. Mine has clear-cut areas of green and brown, and that one from the post has smooth indiscrete color.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plants shown in that link are emersed grown and yours are submersed. Also keep in mind that wendtii is an _extremely_ variable plant. Even the pattern on the leaves on one plant can vary from one to the next.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is another picture.
does it look like wendtii in here?
http://www.amgaqua.com/images/Cryptocoryne_unknown_01.jpg


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That picture seems to have two kinds---a narrow leaf and a broad leaf. I suspect that the narrow leaf plant is a C. walkeri. the broad leaf one may be a wendtii. I have always thought that submersed wendtii leaves flare out from their petiole more rapidly than walkeri leaves, which are more narrow.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> That picture seems to have two kinds---a narrow leaf and a broad leaf. I suspect that the narrow leaf plant is a C. walkeri. the broad leaf one may be a wendtii. I have always thought that submersed wendtii leaves flare out from their petiole more rapidly than walkeri leaves, which are more narrow.


Thanks, HeyPK! All those crypts are from one mother plant. If you look at the beginning of this thread there is a link to that mother plant. And the latest picture shows what that mother plant has became.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It looks like a hybrid. could it be undulata x ???. can't remember which crypt has those noticable straight parrallel vein on the submersed leaves


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I dunno what it is, but I'm fairly certain it's not WEN. I have some too; until it flowers my tenetaive ID is UND.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It looks to me like C. beckettii ''Petchii''. I've got some in an unheated tank in flourite that looks exactly like that.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wait till it divides. If it sends out long runners it's probably not WEN.

I have tons of this plant. It can be tall (in dim tanks) - nearly a foot, and green. Or it can be compact and bronze with nurii-like markings.

My opinion is it's undulata but that's just an opinion. Nobody I know has flowered it yet.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

That's ok Oleg hasn't posted on the forum since March 2006. He might not be worried about it anymore.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nah, I've got a tank with this stuff and petchii - they're different plants.


----------

